#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  SPE Paper request

## juferoca68

Dear Friends



I will appreciatte if anybody can help me with the following papers, I really need it

13051 18379 24699

 13250 19045 24728

 13251 19299 25001

 13988 19409 26050

 15096 19414 26105

 15022 19779 26115

 19814 26177

ThanksSee More: SPE Paper request

----------


## mid

If you include paper titles and authors i will try to load as many as i can

----------


## juferoca68

Mid

This is the list of Paper I need. 

 SPE 13051-MS 1984 An Integrated Approach to the Modeling of Permeability Barrier Distribution in a Sedimentologically Complex Reservoir Author Martin J.H., Cooper, J.A., Koninklijke/Shell E and P Laboratorium 
 SPE 13250-PA 1986 Effects of Wellbore Storage and Skin on Vertical-Permeability Testing Author Kamal, M.M., Amoco Production Co. 
 SPE 13251-PA 1986 Vertical Interference Testing Across a Low-Permeability Zone (includes associated papers 17138 and 17261 ) Author C. Ehlig-Economides and J.A. Ayoub, Flopetrol Johnston Schumberger 
 SPE 13988-PA 1988 Experience With Permanent Bottomhole Pressure/Temperature Gauges in a North Sea Oil Field Author Gallivan, J.D., Britoil plc; Kilvington, L.J., Britoil plc; Shere, A.J., Britoil plc 
 SPE 15096-MS 1986 Stabilization of Naturally Flowing Oil Wells Using Feedback Control Author Blick, E.F., Boone, L., U. of Oklahoma 
 SPE 15022-PA 1988 Stability Analysis of Flowing Oil Wells and Gas Lift Wells Author Blick, E.F., Enga, P.N., Lin, P.-C., U. of Oklahoma 
 SPE 18379-MS 1988 The Role of Downhole Flow and Pressure Measurements in Reservoir Testing Author Joseph, J., Ehlig-Economides, C.A., Schlumberger Well Services; Kuchuk, F., Schlumberger-Doll Research 
 SPE 19045-PA 1990 Pressure-Transient Analysis for a Slanted Well in a Reservoir With Vertical Pressure Support Author Abbaszadeh, Maghsood, Hegeman, Peter S., Schlumberger Well Services 
 SPE 19299-PA 1991 Effect of Horizontal and Vertical Permeability Restrictions in the Beryl Reservoir Author Knutson, Craig A., Erga, Ragnhild, Mobil North Sea Ltd. 
 SPE 19409-MS 1990 Pressure and Rate Measurements to Validate Matrix Stimulation Author Heard, Stephen R., Economides, Michael J., Dowell Schlumberger; Ehlig-Economides, Christine A., Schlumberger 
 SPE 19414-PA 1991 Formation Damage Effects on Horizontal-Well Flow Efficiency (includes associated papers 23526 and 23833 and 23839 ) Author Gerard Renard, Inst. Fran&Atilde;ais du Petrole; J.M. Dupuy, Horwell 
 SPE 19779-MS 1989 Pressure Behavior of Compartmentalized Reservoirs Author Stewart, G., Whaballa, A.E., Heriot-Watt U. 
 SPE 19814-PA A Modern Approach to Reservoir Testing (includes associated papers 22220 and 22327 ) Author Ehlig-Economides, C.A., Joseph, J.A., Ambrose Jr., R.W., Norwood, Cathy, Schlumberger, Houston 
 SPE 24699-MS 1992 Laminated Clastic Reservoirs: The Interplay of Capillary Pressure and Sedimentary Architecture Author Corbett, P.W.M., Ringrose, P.S., Jensen, J.L., Sorbie, K.S., Heriot-Watt U. 
 SPE 24728-MS 1992 Computer-Based Downhole Data Acquisition and Transmission in Well Testing Author Veneruso, A.F., Ehlig-Economides, C.A., Eludes and Productions Schlumberger,; Akmansoy, A.M., Schlumberger Well Services 
 SPE 25001-MS 1992 Quantification of Macro- to Megascale Reservoir Heterogeneity: A Practical Approach Based on Computer Mapping Techniques Author van de Graaff, W.J.E., Bentley, M.R., Kortekaas, T.F.M., Shell Expro (Aberdeen)
 SPE 26050-MS 1993 Pressure Buildup Techniques Applied To Identify Decreasing Fracture Stimulation Performance Author Frailey, S.M., Texas Tech U.; Crawford, G.E., BP Exploration Inc.; Pierce, A.E., Aaron E. Pierce and Assocs. 
 SPE 26105-MS 1993 Oil Recovery Simulation for Heterogeneous Reservoirs Author Myerson, A.S., Izmailov, A.F., Polytechnic U.,; Kessel, A.R., Russian Academy of Sciences 
 SPE 26115-MS 1993 Overview of Key Remaining Issues in Reservoir Fluid Properties and Phase Behavior for Successful Reservoir Development Applications Author Pande, P.K., Meyer, B.J., Banthia, B.S., Fina Oil and Chemical Co.,; Lawal, A.S., BP (Exploration) Alaska Inc. 
 SPE 26177-MS 1993 Numerical Solutions for Pressure Transient Analysis Author Warren, G.M., SIMTECH Consulting Services Ltd.

----------


## khanengineer

I need the Following Papers.. If Any one have Please share

SPE 100576-MS Well Testing of Tight Gas Reservoirs
J.P. Garcia, SPE, M. Pooladi-Darvish, SPE, F. Brunner, M. Santo, and L. Mattar, SPE, Fekete Assocs. Inc.

 SPE	 126181-MS  Overview of Tight Gas Field Development in the Middle East and North Africa Region
d Shehata, AUC/TPS; Ahmed Aly, AUC/Schlumberger; and Lee Ramsey, Shlumberger TGCOE

SPE 130066 Well Testing of Tight Gas Reservoirs
A. Jahanbani, Petroleum University of Technology, and R. Aguilera, University of Calgary
SPE 29091 Characterization of Tight Reservoirs
Lee, W.J., Texas A&M U.; Hopkins, C.W.
SPE 107053 Development of Unconventional Gas Resources: Stimulation Perspective
S. Zahid, A.A. Bhatti, H.A. Khan, and T. Ahmad, U. of Engineering & Technology, Lahore, Pakistan

----------


## mid

First three papers,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


I will try to work on the others but very busy nowadays, so you better tell me which is more important

----------

